# PDF to Sibelius 6



## jsaras (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a PDF that was originally output by Sibelius 6 for which the original file was corrupted. I'm hoping that a kind soul would be able to use Photoscore to convert it back into Sibelius 6 format for me. Thanks in advance, J


----------



## odod (Mar 28, 2020)

jsaras said:


> I have a PDF that was originally output by Sibelius 6 for which the original file was corrupted. I'm hoping that a kind soul would be able to use Photoscore to convert it back into Sibelius 6 format for me. Thanks in advance, J



here you go,


----------



## jsaras (Mar 29, 2020)

odod said:


> here you go,


Thank you!! It's not perfect, but it's WAY better than having to re-input it from scratch!


----------

